# The Russian 2.0



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


>



WOW 

i love it!!!!


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

@Rob Fisher - will this dethrone Maria?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - will this dethrone Maria?


 
It may very well do so Hi Ho... but I'm trying not to order anything other than REO stuff because I actually never use any of the other stuff... but the German site I order them from is so damn confusing I just gave up on it otherwise I would have ordered one a few minutes ago! 

http://www.ezig-online.de/selbstwickler/the-russian-20/the-russian-20-diy---rba--atomizer.php


----------



## ET (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It may very well do so Hi Ho... but I'm trying not to order anything other than REO stuff because I actually never use any of the other stuff... but the German site I order them from is so damn confusing I just gave up on it otherwise I would have ordered one a few minutes ago!
> 
> http://www.ezig-online.de/selbstwickler/the-russian-20/the-russian-20-diy---rba--atomizer.php


 
leftmost tab, "international" ,click, scroll down and select yes you are ordering from outside the EU, voila, order in engish


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

ET said:


> leftmost tab, "international" ,click, scroll down and select yes you are ordering from outside the EU, voila, order in engish


 
Been there done that and got the t-shirt... keep going and see how confusing it actually is... I did this all when I ordered Maria... it's really confusing! And I have decided that I really don't need it and the fact that the web site is so confusing just helped me close the browser. But I do want one because they do look rather sweeeet!


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

Looks really awesome in all it's shiny CGI splendor but I'm not so sure about the air control and juice filling in the same place. I would end up letting out all the juice while trying to adjust the airflow when not paying attention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (29/9/14)

went all the way to just when they want you to login with paypal to pay. just a lot of typing in your details and whatnot. rob if you've purchased from them before, you created an account before? if so you're sorted


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

ET said:


> went all the way to just when they want you to login with paypal to pay. just a lot of typing in your details and whatnot. rob if you've purchased from them before, you created an account before? if so you're sorted


 
OK then you can handle these confusing web sites better than me... I can do it... but it's so annoying I decided against it.


----------



## ET (29/9/14)

i have a high tolerance for filling in papers, and even i had a mini panic attack the first time i saw a tender document for doing a section of road my one boss once brought back with him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

Ummm, I might be blind, but what warrants the v2.0? Didn't see a fill port, and the deck looks unchanged. It looks really sexy, but is that it? A cosmetic change, and nothing more?

Because IMHO, a fill port, + beefier airflow and maybe some deck alterations (fatter screw heads, some innovative method of trapping your wire) would warrant a whole new model?

Maybe even a thicker chimney and hell, a 2.5 or 3mm, airflow path, with a nautilus style AFC ring on the outside giving you your adjustments. while we're at it, what about coating the blocks which your coil sits on with ceramic, and making the actual screws themselves the conductors? Peek insulators too, so that you break the 0.3 ohm barrier in there (would be warranted with the larger airflow). Also my understanding is that a proper domed chimney would enhance flavour even more than the conical one, that they're using. Also threading the top of the chimney! that way you can use a replacement quartz kit with some peace of mind.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ummm, I might be blind, but what warrants the v2.0? Didn't see a fill port, and the deck looks unchanged. It looks really sexy, but is that it? A cosmetic change, and nothing more?
> 
> Because IMHO, a fill port, + beefier airflow and maybe some deck alterations (fatter screw heads, some innovative method of trapping your wire) would warrant a whole new model?
> 
> Maybe even a thicker chimney and hell, a 2.5 or 3mm, airflow path, with a nautilus style AFC ring on the outside giving you your adjustments. while we're at it, what about coating the blocks which your coil sits on with ceramic, and making the actual screws themselves the conductors? Peek insulators too, so that you break the 0.3 ohm barrier in there (would be warranted with the larger airflow). Also my understanding is that a proper domed chimney would enhance flavour even more than the conical one, that they're using. Also threading the top of the chimney! that way you can use a replacement quartz kit with some peace of mind.


Look again, the AFC _is_ the fill port

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

As I said, might be blind, thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (29/9/14)

Ar she is a pretty bonnie she is. 


...... dont know how to sound russian so i did a Shaun Connery in Red October.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## VandaL (29/9/14)

Yeah, I have the V2 really not seeing a 2.0 upgrade here. The fill port is cool the airflow looks about the same as a V2, holds the same amount of juice, comes to R1200 with shipping excl. customs I really don't see how it's worth it. Maybe someone will review it soon and show the difference as far as the vape quality goes.

I run my V2 on a 0.6 ohm coil on a mech, really chucks the vapor and the wick keeps up with koh gen do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (29/9/14)

Ooooooo looks sooo sexy.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/9/14)

Very sexy atty  but like @n0ugh7_zw said, it looks more like a cosmetic upgrade with the added AFC.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (30/9/14)

So this is from a Russian 2.0 retailer after asking him why would it be an upgrade from my current V2.
"New air control, no need any Tools anymore, new Filling system use every Common bottle very easy, new isolator for the positive basement. New wide Open drip tip"


Air Control not a major issue since once u set it theres really no need to change
No tools is actually really cool
New filling system also cool
New Isolator, I haven't had an issue with the current one although I can see how people have had problems in the past.
I don't use the russian drip tip anyway feels super restrictive, usually use a nautilus tip which works great and now a 2puffs HDT tip which is even better.
 
Couple friends want to do a group buy, works out to R1271-00 all in, DHL Express shipping (3 days to SA) and customs prepaid. Not sure it's worth the money if you have a V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (1/10/14)

Ruh oh, can see this happening to the common user. Definitely gonna wait for the full review.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/14)

VandaL said:


> Ruh oh, can see this happening to the common user. Definitely gonna wait for the full review.


 
Whoops!


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

You would think that if they're selling this thing for that kind of money they would have done some proper testing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)

uh oh

$115 down the drain


----------

